# Need Knotter Help on my NH 570 Square Baler



## VictorianFarms (Jul 8, 2012)

Hello Forum.... 
 I really could appreciate anyones help with this problem, i am starting to pull my hair out because I cant figure out what is going on. I thought I had everything figured out on these balers! 
 This baler of mine was completely rebuilt 2500 bales ago. New knotter assemblies and castings. It didnt miss a tie for almost a thousand bales and now it misses 5 or 6 and ties one. Since I am by myself I cant see what is going on. The twine is breaking behind the knots.... Here are some pictures, it shows the twine is up on top on the left side, it is suppose to be down below the disc. Any ideas on what is going on and how I can correct this? Thank You!!!


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Do you have an operators manual? In the operators manual is a section on how to make knotter adjustments. Check the needle to knotter frame adjustment first and then check twine finger to needle clearence and then check twine finger home position. It appears from the photos that the twine fingers are not in the right home position. The lever that operates the fingers could also be bent causing the misposition of the twine fingers.

Another possible cause is the bolt the twine fingers rotate on may be catching the twine when the knot is freed from the billhook.

Might rotate the knotter frame up and watch as the knife arm rotates across the bill hook. The knife arm should travel 3/8" past the bill hook. You need to apply slight pressure on the knife arm in the direction of the billhook to get an accurate measurement, otherwise it will look like it traveling too far.


----------



## kingranchf350 (Dec 13, 2009)

Check out this video 



 It is a narrated slow motion view of a NH knotter, you might be able to compare it to what yours is doing and come up with a fix. Hope this helps.


----------



## tinman13 (Mar 1, 2010)

With out being there to actually see it it is hard to give too much of an assessment...
There is something out of whack with the twine fingers... the right one isn't in the same place as the left one, they should be the same. Also I can't tell for sure but if the spring in the third picture is the twine finger spring (on the older balers it connects to the knotter frame) it doesn't look like it has any tension on it. 
I know how frustrating these things can be! I am dealing with one now that misses on one side, one tie in ten or sometimes a hundred bales. I don't have much hair to pull out either!

Good luck, Steve


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Looking at your pictures, the first thing I would do is take a leaf blower or air compressor to the knotters and get the crud out of there. The crud could be causing things to act up. Also, you might check where all that crud is coming from. Some is natural, but too much might be indicative of another problem.

Ralph


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

rjmoses said:


> Looking at your pictures, the first thing I would do is take a leaf blower or air compressor to the knotters and get the crud out of there. The crud could be causing things to act up. Also, you might check where all that crud is coming from. Some is natural, but too much might be indicative of another problem.
> 
> Ralph


Yep, that's the place to start.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

That's the first thing the mechanic told me when I got my 336 - keep the knotter area clean. He said a lot of the knotter problems he's called out on could have been eliminated with that area cleaned out.


----------



## tinman13 (Mar 1, 2010)

Have you had any luck with the baler problem? Would like to know what you found.


----------



## crgansonia (Jul 14, 2012)

make sure the spring that pulls the twine fingers back is not broken or missing. Also check all eyes and twine feeds. a new holland mech told me once 98 % of all tie problems are twine feed related.

My 575 quite tieing one time had 3 differant new holland mechs work on it and only one was good. He actually bent one of the brackets in the knotter area or tweeked it saying it was not right and was probably bent by the bill hooks being clogged with twin and bending it.

Well looking at your pics your twine finger spring is on there but It looks like you have ooldes of crap behind it. Clean that thing out around the spring and see if the fingers are even.

craig


----------

